# English interior fuse box diagram r33



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a layout for one?

I have done a search and have only seen an r34 one and a thread was started in 06 but didnt have the diagram only had Rockabilly saying to Pm him.

So mate if you still have it can you post it up please?


Cheers

Chris


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Here you go:

R33 Fusebox translation
Dashboard Fusebox
Left Column, top to bottom: Right Column, top to bottom
10A – Rear Wiper 10A – Shift lock
10A – Anti-stop 10A – A/T control
10A – Starter Indicator 10A – Air conditioner
10A – Room lamp 10A – Engine control
10A – Stop lamp 10A – Air bag
10A – Electrics 20A – Blower motor
10A – Engine Control 20A – Blower motor
10A – Hazard lamp 10A – Audio
15A – Fog lamp 15A – Cigarette lighter
10A – Turn signal 20A – Front wiper
10A – Meters 10A – Mirror de-fogger
10A – Electrics 20A – Rear de-fogger
Note that the engine bay fuse / relay box has a fuse key printed on the inside of the cover in
english.

Dave:wavey:


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

http://www.skyline.se/dokument/R33_fusebox_eng.pdf

Dokument


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

cheers peeps!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Note that the last but one on the left hand column (one up from bottom) unhelpfully labelled 'meters' feeds the reverse lights plus dash warning lights (well, does on mine anyway!).


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

quick question;

my fuse box doesnt have:

shift lock and A/T control fuses in, what are these?

also missing is the mirror defogger but funnily enough i can guess what that is 



edit know what they are now and funnily enough dont need them


----------



## gaz-gtr (Jun 20, 2007)

the one on the laft hand column two up that is meters has blown on mine so i have no gauges that work and my electric windows also dont work, i replaced the fuse twice now and its blown within about 10 mins, any ideas on whats up guys?


----------

